# The collector is in the house.



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I ordered the Penn State Industries 1 1/2 HP canister 1 micron dust collector.

There was a hiccup in shipping which they took care fo in stellar fashion.

The unit arrived mid week and I assembled it on Sunday. It is now sitting in the middle of the floor and the major work is about to begin. My shop is my garage. Right now it is in transition as I am. There are the remnants of maybe 20 years of being storage, sort of a shop and a repository for the tools that I bought when times were better.

I have always had an interest in woodworking, just never really sprang into action. Over the holidays, I build some cutting boards and decided that this is a direction that I am going in. 

Having never been much on safety / health equipment in any endeavor, I am surprised to see myself owning a dust collector, hearing protectors and using and manner and sort of push sticks instead of fingers.

Anyway, I need to make a hole somewhere convenient to place this unit. I will be running things by hand (using the 20' hose to connect to the tool of the moment) until I get the machinery (piping). 

Thank you mods and admins for the dust collection forum. I have read it all and find a lot of great advice as I build my system.

Andy

Here is the beauty. I paid more than the HF unit, but, I felt the 1 Micron feature and canister were worth it.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Have fun turning the space into a a real workshop!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice Adillo,am sure you'll get lots of use from it.BW


----------

